# Knocking noise when hit the gas pedal for reverse



## derekroutan (Nov 10, 2011)

I heard a knocking noise coming from the bottom of the van when I hit the gas pedal for reverse. Just one knock sound. Friend of mine said that normal, it could be a noise from ABS. Really? Anyone with 2011 routan have that kind of knock noise? My van only has 1500 miles on it.

Thanks


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

derekroutan said:


> I heard a knocking noise coming from the bottom of the van when I hit the gas pedal for reverse. Just one knock sound. Friend of mine said that normal, it could be a noise from ABS. Really? Anyone with 2011 routan have that kind of knock noise? My van only has 1500 miles on it.
> 
> Thanks


There is a TSB for re-torquing the motor mounts. Inquire at your dealer. That's what is sounds like to me--no pun intended!


----------



## nebhusker (Jan 7, 2012)

Interesting, I was actually going to post about this in the next few days. My 2011 with 1000 miles on it makes a knocking or popping noise when I accelerate normally (in Drive), and when I slowly turn right. Sounds like it's directly at the bottom of, or under, the drivers door. I was thinking suspension issue, but now I wonder if it might be the motor mount TSB you mention.


----------



## dynaudios (Oct 28, 2011)

same knocking sound. please keep us updated with solutions.


----------



## mr.mms (Sep 13, 2011)

I noticed the same knocking noise with my 2011 on reverse only. keep us updated.


----------



## jthomp (Jan 22, 2005)

Anyone have more info on this? I too have this "noise" from under my drivers side door...


----------



## juvefan20 (Mar 24, 2001)

I had 2 engine mounts replaced on my 2011. The van had about 600 miles on it and it turned out the mounts were not correctly torqued at the factory. Dealer replaced mine instead of re-torquing just so the problem would never arise again. 

Additionally this weekend I also needed to tighten the bolts on the driver side door since that made a clunk on acceleration also. It was a quick fix and all is quiet now.


----------



## derekroutan (Nov 10, 2011)

*Updated*

On the first visit to the dealership, they can't hear the knocking noise. On the next day, I went back there and showed it to the technician and he heard it. I told him to check on the engine mounts. Finally, they had replaced my rear engine mount and the knocking noise is gone now when I reverse. 
Still not sure about the front engine mount, I do hear the noise when I accelerate before the service. But do not hear anything so far. 
Thanks 58kafer and juvefan20 for the information. Did the dealer change the front or rear engine mount of your van?


----------



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

what's the suspension on these Routan's? 

My previous cars, the strut bearings went anywhere from 10k miles to 50k miles. The bearings get crushed and fail -- and make a metal/metal popping sound. 

Also, fender bolts could be at play here too. 

(just talking from general car knowledge, not specific to the Routan).


----------



## derekroutan (Nov 10, 2011)

*The knocking noise is back!!!!*

Just notice that the knocking noise when reverse is back!!!! why??? sigh!!! VW dealer can't fix this van??


----------

